# Severe weather



## NorthernRedneck

We're in for a major one here. It's been brewing over the western provinces since yesterday. Just started now. Was originally supposed to be just scattered thunderstorms throughout the day. Now they upgraded it to an warning and watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I couldn't get the rest of the second part  but it basically said winds strong enough to break glass. Golf ball size hail. A whole bunch of rain. Steady rumbling and lightning now. Winds were mild but calmed right down. Rain has just started but not heavy yet. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Welcome to everyday in East Texas during spring, summer and fall.  Winters aren't too bad apart from the ice storms and the freezing rain.  

Man, all you can do is take cover and hope for the best.  I sincerely hope that you and yours stay safe.  

What I've found is that a lot of these forecasts are the worst case scenario because the weather forecasters don't want to be blamed for understating the potential hazards and dangers. 

Let us know how it goes and how you're coping.  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We ended up with a good light show but avoided the downpour and hail. 

Thankfully we didn't get a mini twister like a couple years ago at camp. That was an interesting one. We were just leaving camp when the rain and wind hit. The family was loaded up in the vehicle while I put up the awning. The wind came up so fast  that I actually was lifted up off the ground. I remember holding onto the awning arm on the camper and being sucked up. Another camper a couple hundred feet away got lifted up off its support blocks and set down a couple feet away. Someone's tent was lifted up in the air and dropped in the lake a few hundred feet away. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> We ended up with a good light show but avoided the downpour and hail.
> 
> Thankfully we didn't get a mini twister like a couple years ago at camp. That was an interesting one. We were just leaving camp when the rain and wind hit. The family was loaded up in the vehicle while I put up the awning. The wind came up so fast  that I actually was lifted up off the ground. I remember holding onto the awning arm on the camper and being sucked up. Another camper a couple hundred feet away got lifted up off its support blocks and set down a couple feet away. Someone's tent was lifted up in the air and dropped in the lake a few hundred feet away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Darn.  That's what you call a little breezy.

Man, you have to be careful how you set up those tents.  Many years ago I had an acquaintance and his girlfriend killed while tent camping when they were caught in a gale.  They think that he opened up the door and a huge gust caught the tent and turned it in to "kite".  It broke the tent loose and rolled it over a sea cliff.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> Darn.  That's what you call a little breezy.
> 
> Man, you have to be careful how you set up those tents.  Many years ago I had an acquaintance and his girlfriend killed while tent camping when they were caught in a gale.  They think that he opened up the door and a huge gust caught the tent and turned it in to "kite".  It broke the tent loose and rolled it over a sea cliff.


Wow.  Damn that would be horrible.   I never ever considered that but now that you mention it, sure strong winds could do just that.


----------



## Leni

It is forecast to be 111 at my home today.  At 9:00 last night it was still 90.  Not going anyplace today.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> It is forecast to be 111 at my home today.  At 9:00 last night it was still 90.  Not going anyplace today.


I wonder how much the electrical grid can take.  Everyone will have on air.   Good luck Leni.  My the power stay on for you.


----------



## Leni

Not too long ago we bought a generator just in case.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been sunny but VERY windy today. I farted outside earlier and the neighbors down the street smelt it before I did. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> Not too long ago we bought a generator just in case.


be sure you have plenty of petrel or whatever the generator runs on handy.  Mass power outage will mean only gas stations with back up power can sell gas.   Happened here and we had mile long lines for gas.  It was a 3 day outage.   No fun.


----------



## Leni

The Northridge earthquake had us without power from early Monday morning until Friday afternoon.  We have gas on hand in approved storage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Some funky looking sky's over the city last night. I live a few blocks behind where this picture was taken. That land mass is called the sleeping giant. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> The Northridge earthquake had us without power from early Monday morning until Friday afternoon.  We have gas on hand in approved storage.



I remember when you were talking about getting a generator but I didn't know that you actually did.  Good girl!!!!  In this modern world, life without power can be pretty miserable, can't it?


----------



## Leni

It's almost impossible.  My neighbor cross the street had his motor home in the driveway and powered it up.  All we had was the battery operated radio.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Some funky looking sky's over the city last night. I live a few blocks behind where this picture was taken. That land mass is called the sleeping giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



What a great picture!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> It's almost impossible.  My neighbor cross the street had his motor home in the driveway and powered it up.  All we had was the battery operated radio.



We used to lose power quite often but it hasn't been so bad these past few years.  I still have two gas generators that I dig out and "exercise" every couple of months just to make sure they are working correctly.  It's also part of the reason that there is an RV sitting in our driveway with another 4 kW generator in it.  It's a great fallback position when all else fails, especially during the summer when it's a 100° outside.  

I don't mean to depress you but didn't I read somewhere today that they are starting to detect movement in the San Andreas Fault.


----------



## Leni

As I said earlier, the four seasons in SoCal are Smog, Flood, Fire and Earthquake.  I have a T shirt that has that on it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> As I said earlier, the four seasons in SoCal are Smog, Flood, Fire and Earthquake.  I have a T shirt that has that on it.



Leni, I love you.  You just take everything in your stride and move on.


----------



## Leni

Thanks.  I just think that sitting down in a corner and crying doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like it may be our turn tomorrow evening, into the wee hours.








> Conditions are coming together for a widespread severe weather outbreak across the Great Lakes Region Wednesday evening into Wednesday night that could impact NW Ohio with widespread high wind. As of now here are the details of what I am expecting to develop but also remember that this will likely be adjusted a bit over the next 24 hours as new data comes in.
> 
> As of now, The National Weather Service has placed NW Ohio under a rare “Moderate Risk” for severe weather for Wednesday evening and Wednesday night.
> 
> Notice that West Central Ohio is right on the edge of the higher risk area, that is because this anticipated Mesoscale Convective System, or, “MCS” will probably develop somewhere over Northern Illinois Wednesday evening and track SE toward Ohio into the overnight hours. An MCS is a large and organized area of thunderstorms that typically persists for several hours. They usually congeal or develop into a well-defined bow echo that can bring widespread wind damage to a region. Sometimes MCS’s can be classified as a Derecho, but that doesn’t happen until AFTER the storm has ended based on how widespread and long-lived the wind damage is. As of now, I don’t feel comfortable saying “possible Derecho” simply because we won’t know until after any damage is assessed.


More here


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up this morning to a rumbling sound that wasn't my tummy. It was gorgeous last night. Not a cloud in the sky. But that changed overnight. The rain is picking up now and the rumbling is getting louder and more frequent. Good morning to relax in the camper. 








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

We'd love it if you'd send some of that rain here minus the thunderstorms.  There are ten major fires burning and it is predicted to be well over 100 for the next week.  There goes my water bill.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thankfully we didn't get the high winds and hail but it did pour this morning. Along with thunder and lightning. Stopped around noon but started up again 20 minutes ago. Already starting to let up though. Sucks barbecuing in the rain. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thankfully we didn't get the high winds and hail but it did pour this morning. Along with thunder and lightning. Stopped around noon but started up again 20 minutes ago. Already starting to let up though. Sucks barbecuing in the rain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



We're supposed to get something tomorrow night.

The last time you posted severe weather up there Brian, we got some too shortly thereafter.

It's that time of year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Been thunderstorms all day. Some heavy rain. Thankfully no hail or heavy winds. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just getting updates from the city. Apparently everywhere is flooded. Most streets have over a foot of water. How our city is designed is basically there's a high section where we live and a low section. I saw a post saying our street is flooded. Will be interesting in the morning when we head home to inspect the damage. 

This is just one of the many pictures I've seen. 





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The main route in town. 






Mall parking lot 





This one is a mall parking lot last night with a canoe paddling across it. 





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

..


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, today was bad around here.
Tornadoes in Grover Hill, Van Wert, Ottoville and Defiance where my kids live.
They are all okay.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Glad to hear that they are OK.

This past week has been the strangest August in Texas that I can remember.  95°, close to 100° days and then a week of rain.  The temperature dropped to 80°, but the rain was a drizzle.  We only got 5" over the whole week.  Weird!!!  

I didn't get my grass cut before the rain started so I could have baled hay when I got to it yesterday and today.  The mower couldn't handle it so I had to raise it an inch.  That means that I'll have to mow again in about 5 days or so but the rain is supposed to start again on Thursday and Friday.  We'll have to wait and see what happens.  

Thankfully, no weird and wonderful weather is forecast but this is Texas and that could change in a heartbeat.


----------

